# Severe PMS. Loosing the will to live. Advice needed.



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all

Since after IVF my mood swings have been awful, I'm shocked DH is still here everyday when I arrive home from work. Since my periods have been back to normal this is when my PMS started. I'm a nightmare to live with, I can't see I'm doing anything wrong. I sob my heart out then finally when I'm calmed down I realise. I know for certain I'm not feeling myself, I get so down depressed and cry for no reason. It's like a roller coaster constantly up and down...
We're taking a break from IVF until next year (moving house etc too stressful to do everything at once) it seems while we were doing the IVF waiting game I was a normal loving partner, now after I can't seem to understand what's happening with me. I have seen a fertility counsellor after my treatment which stopped before Xmas. I'm trying all natural remedies, walking, exercise, eating well & vitamins. 
I don't think it's down to the IVF because anything can start me off..normally 2weeks before AF the PMS starts, then when AF arrives I'm back to normal for a while.

Is PMS normal? What can I take to ease my emotions/mood swings etc. I feel if I don't take action I could possibly loose friends, DH and even my job. It's really getting me down.  

Is anyone else suffering? Or does anyone have severe PMS?

Thank you all 

Emm


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Emma,

I couldn't read and run. It sounds to me as I you have a severe form of PMS, unfortunately I know what this is like and it is life crippling! I have been diagnosed with pmdd. Please go to your gp and talk it over, it may be tht your hormones are just out of whack a bit and that's why you're feeling worse than normal but if you are feeling really bad you should be getting help with either medication or other support.. Or both! When my pmdd was diagnosed I was offered antidepressants, you can take them for 2 weeks out of your cycle to ease the symptoms or take them all the time depending on how badly you feel. I resisted for ages but honestly once things hit crisis point and I felt I was losing control I started on them and felt massively better after a couple of months. It's not worth suffering and beating yourself up over an illness that is treatable!

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Premenstrual-syndrome/Pages/Symptoms.aspx

Just remember the pms is not you and it's not your fault!

X
Ducky


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for you kind reply.

That's what I keep saying to myself and DH, it seems he's the only one I'm not myself with. In work I can kind of keep a trap on it, likewise with friends. But every now and again it lets itself loose.

I'm worried if I talk to my doctor, start taking any medication it may affect me next year when we want to start IVF again. I can't do anything to risk them not letting me continue. 

It is a horrid feeling because I know I'm in here somewhere but this witch just takes over. Well done you for finally taking the step, bet looking back you don't know who that woman was? 

Emm


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I worried about the same thing too but it doesn't have any affect at all on your funding. During my nhs cycle last year I told them what I had been prescribed and they really didn't care. This cycle round I was private and continued taking my meds until I got my bfp and then came off them. It's better to ask for help now before things get worse and you'll be in a better place to cope with the stress in the lead up to your cycle.

Pms is awful and very few people really get how bad it can become, it might be worth bringing your dh to the doctors with you as I feel like it makes it more real and I always felt like once dh understood that I had a medical diagnosis for a 'real' medical condition I felt like I had to make less excuses for myself iykwim. 

X
Ducky


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

That's good to know, thank you. I have 2 days off from work so I'm maybe thinking I should go see my Dr. I have been doing my own bit of research on the best way to control PMS, they all lead to one thing. Prescribed drugs. 
I think I will ask DH to come along so he can see I'm not this witch, & I do need help.

I have currently been taking St. John's wort, Vit B6 & Agnus Castus which is meant to help. They seem to ease it slightly for me, maybe for someone suffering a small amount they could control it. 

It is awful, for the person dealing with it also the partner. 

Thank you again.

Emm


----------

